# Victory Sonic Tube Pre-amp



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

The image says it all. My my my. 

I am not great at reviews but I will give it a try. The test gear is monitor audio speakers, lg blue ray and a tiny yamaha receiver that I was going to upgrade but might not have to now.

To say I was not expecting too much quality tube sound from a pre-amp at this price point would be an understatement. I thought even a little would be worth it and I would give it a shot. I was wrong as this thing is simply amazing. Whether you already know what a tube amp can sound like or always eq your system to try and sound more laid back this is the simple solution.

It sounds so ****ing incredible I am leaning towards putting in some quality class d amps in my car along with this and calling it a day. First I have to order some but this alters the sound so much I believe its a viable option. If it is I can end my endless pursuit of car amps!

I nearly traded one of the two that I have and now I am glad I didn't or I would be ordering another one for my car.

Vic, you changed audio at a crazy low price and I applaud your efforts.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I appreciate kind words Justin.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice little review Justin.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

When running a dsp would this work going on the input side of the dsp or is it best used on the output side feeding the amps directly? I really am considering one for my truck with a Phantom or NVX if my Mosconi craps out. Regardless, one of these babies is on the list of audio goods to get.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> When running a dsp would this work going on the input side of the dsp or is it best used on the output side feeding the amps directly? I really am considering one for my truck with a Phantom or NVX if my Mosconi craps out. Regardless, one of these babies is on the list of audio goods to get.


Either way will work,couple customers preferred after DsP.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bump.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bump yourself, Johnny B!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the review!!!

No need little weed to make a difference to critical listening this time LOL


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

soccerguru607 said:


> Thank you very much for the review!!!
> 
> No need little weed to make a difference to critical listening this time LOL


That's for sure and even my friend can tell a positive difference it adds. 

I let him listen while I switched between using it and not. Each time I would set the volume on the receiver to the lowest and only let him use the remote to make adjustments. So he could not see if the preamp was in use and could not tell visually what the volume was. I know it's not totally scientific but what I came up with off the cuff. He picked it out every single time and after ten tries we called it a day.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

legend94 said:


> That's for sure and even my friend can tell a positive difference it adds.
> 
> I let him listen while I switched between using it and not. Each time I would set the volume on the receiver to the lowest and only let him use the remote to make adjustments. So he could not see if the preamp was in use and could not tell visually what the volume was. I know it's not totally scientific but what I came up with off the cuff. He picked it out every single time and after ten tries we called it a day.


I think for people who wants to ran small class D amps for mid/high and thinking sound quality might be a bit cold can now just add Victory tube preamp.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Nice little review Justin.


Man, how I wish I still have Brax Graphic to compare standard Brax with Victory tube.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> Man, how I wish I still have Brax Graphic to compare standard Brax with Victory tube.


I have 2 brax amps. used with and without preamps, better with pre.
Best test was with tiny Phoenix Gold sd series D class, with pre sounds very nice with a/b comparison with Brax matrix , given Brax twice as powerfull.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I have 2 brax amps. used with and without preamps, better with pre.
> Best test was with tiny Phoenix Gold sd series D class, with pre sounds very nice with a/b comparison with Brax matrix , given Brax twice as powerfull.


Well, you are testing with Matrix, how much better can it get? Maybe sound different with but better?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> Well, you are testing with Matrix, how much better can it get? Maybe sound different with but better?


Despite enormous power Solid state is solid state.better in relative terms, Matrix sounds awesome regardless. Now, PG sd 500.4 is no comparison to matrix but with preamp sounds much nicer than without. Maybe it`s my biased opinion but I`m trying to stay objective. I like tonal balance, very quick and precise midbass and absolutely stunning hights.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

what happen to all amps sounds the same?

I trust your bias opinion because I know you have listened to many high end stuff, both amps and speakers. I do not have talented ears but maybe you do. But I can hear the difference between fake Pioneer chip amp (cold and dead) and a real Pioneer amp. Or a pyramid/legacy to a Sinfoni. Even Sinfoni vs standard Brax but not Sinfoni vs brax graphic. 

Now with the PG, it sounds better in what way? warmer? more detailed? etc?
Maybe I never had high end speakers that can put out stunning highs. 
I 'think' once you said that a high end speaker upgrade make more difference than high end amps?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know for a fact that not all amps sound the same. Anyone who says they do is justifying the purchase of a turd that puts out distorted power...or they have tin ears. I'm happy with my Mosconi as it sits but if the Victory pre-amp will help it and the bridged pdx5 sound better it will be money well spent.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> what happen to all amps sounds the same?
> 
> I trust your bias opinion because I know you have listened to many high end stuff, both amps and speakers. I do not have talented ears but maybe you do. But I can hear the difference between fake Pioneer chip amp (cold and dead) and a real Pioneer amp. Or a pyramid/legacy to a Sinfoni. Even Sinfoni vs standard Brax but not Sinfoni vs brax graphic.
> 
> ...


I said that more than once start with best speakers you can afford.
Now if you spent a few thousands on speakers would you use them with $300 amp? Or you`d invest in Brax? 
SD PG with tubes in front sounds more like AB class amp, no grainy hights nor mushy bass. Vocals to die for and all that at the price of middle bracket amp.


----------



## Elizabeth C (Nov 8, 2014)

im beginner, This is very useful for me. thanks


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Elizabeth C said:


> im beginner, This is very useful for me. thanks


THat`s what we are here for, you welcome.


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a Mosconi D2 80.6 DSP amp 6 channels with DSP inside. Would I put this preamp in line between my Mobridge and the amp? What model would you recommend to try?
Thanks
Larry Chijner
BMW 2014 M4
Iasca / Meca SQ Pro Class


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Larry Chijner said:


> I have a Mosconi D2 80.6 DSP amp 6 channels with DSP inside. Would I put this preamp in line between my Mobridge and the amp? What model would you recommend to try?
> Thanks
> Larry Chijner
> BMW 2014 M4
> Iasca / Meca SQ Pro Class


I answered your PM. 

Assuming that you run 2ch stereo to your DSP all you need is 2ch preamp.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> The image says it all. My my my.
> 
> I am not great at reviews but I will give it a try. The test gear is monitor audio speakers, lg blue ray and a tiny yamaha receiver that I was going to upgrade but might not have to now.
> 
> ...


Latest incarnations of 4ch. And now with power amp to match,2x400 d class switching at 1.2GHz






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

